# Tragedy of Hyndburn gym boss who died from suspected insulin overdose



## Northerner (May 21, 2012)

THE owner of a body-building gym has died of a suspected insulin overdose.

Philip Wasdell, of Stoneage Fitness, was found dead by his financee Nikki Griffin and a friend at their home in Manchester Road, Baxenden at 4pm on Tuesday.

Police said a probe had been launched to see if he had ingested insulin before his death, despite not being an insulin dependant diabetic.

Doctors believe insulin is commonly used by bodybuilders in the same way as steroids are.

http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u...oss_who_died_from_suspected_insulin_overdose/


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 21, 2012)

> Police said a probe had been launched to see if he had ingested insulin before his death


  more good reporting


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> more good reporting



I thought so too  I suppose it might be a typo - they might have written 'ingecting' and their spell checker changed it to 'ingesting'...


----------



## Medusa (May 21, 2012)

sadly the elder brother of a school mate of mine died from doing that


----------

